# File Explorer not showing anything



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

I am running 8pro 64 bit. when I open an file explorer window, sometimes there is everytihg, but most of the time, there is just "desktop" and it is searching.I have to manually right click and open new explorer to get it to show all drives and locations. Also, when I get into a window with movies or pictures, all the files are white, no thumbnail! I have no virus and the installation is new and it is from the Microsoft site. all updates are installed. What could cause this? The 
The navigation opane is missing icons such as network, computer, etc. I have done First sfc.
Then Dism.
Then Reboot.
Then sfc again. 

Still nothing. There isn't a virus and everything else works fine. I created a new profile, same thing. I am trying to avoid reinstalling as I have a lot of software I cannot afford to lose.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In the CBS log after your sfc.exe scan, were there any unresolved problems showing?


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Corday said:


> In the CBS log after your sfc.exe scan, were there any unresolved problems showing?


It stated that there were no Integrity issues*.* It is crazy, it just all of the sudden happened. Like I said, I will be able to open explorer and see all items in the navigation pane, then, when I open another, it is gone. And if I try to right click, it hangs and never comes back and the icons are white, no thumbnail view. Again, they will be there, then after a few mintutes, nothing.. I have to restart explorer via task manager. I have windows 8 manager and still, same thing. It is getting really irritating!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you didn't run sfc.exe in an elevated mode do that. If you did and know how to replace a .dll and take ownership, do so with explorerframe.dll.


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Corday said:


> If you didn't run sfc.exe in an elevated mode do that. If you did and know how to replace a .dll and take ownership, do so with explorerframe.dll.


 I believe I used the CMD with admin rights. I will try again. I know how to replace a file, but if you could elaborate, that would be great!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See this:

How To Repair A .dll On Windows 8 - YouTube


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Corday said:


> See this:
> 
> How To Repair A .dll On Windows 8 - YouTube


Well, how do I even know if that is the cause? I just did the sfc /scannow with admin rights, says no issues.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, if scan definitely shows no problem then explorerframe.dll should not be corrupted. Let's make sure your settings are correct.
Explorer >Folder & Search options> View >Advanced settings >Uncheck Hide empty drives in the Computer folder>Apply>OK.


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Corday said:


> OK, if scan definitely shows no problem then explorerframe.dll should not be corrupted. Let's make sure your settings are correct.
> Explorer >Folder & Search options> View >Advanced settings >Uncheck Hide empty drives in the Computer folder>Apply>OK.


Thanks, but it didn't do it. I am really at a total loss!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely don't reinstall OS yet. Because the problem with the drives not showing sometimes (not looking at the "movies" issue yet), I'm leaning toward a possible hardware issue. Run a test of your RAM: PassMark MemTest86 - Memory Diagnostic Tool
Even though it say X86 it will work on 64 bit. I'm also referring this problem to other staff members.


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Corday said:


> Definitely don't reinstall OS yet. Because the problem with the drives not showing sometimes (not looking at the "movies" issue yet), I'm leaning toward a possible hardware issue. Run a test of your RAM: PassMark MemTest86 - Memory Diagnostic Tool
> Even though it say X86 it will work on 64 bit. I'm also referring this problem to other staff members.


Thanks, I will update once I try this out.


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Corday said:


> Definitely don't reinstall OS yet. Because the problem with the drives not showing sometimes (not looking at the "movies" issue yet), I'm leaning toward a possible hardware issue. Run a test of your RAM: PassMark MemTest86 - Memory Diagnostic Tool
> Even though it say X86 it will work on 64 bit. I'm also referring this problem to other staff members.


Well, I just tried the "repair" option and it states that windows was unable to fix my computer, didn't tell me what was wrong...just that it was unable to fix it. Restore points are only from recent, when this was already happening.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you talking about the Repair option at startup or something else?


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes. It's the windows "repair" option in advanced options memtest is still runner. No errors thus far


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

OK. MEMtest came back with zero errors. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok, last questions.

Is there a downloadable Windows "repair" disk that may work differnetly than the Automatic Windows repair (that says it cannot fix it, yet doesn't say what it cannot fix)?

Is there a 8.1 version (Beta) available yet? Do you think if I waited until an 8.1 release was available, upgrading could fix the issue?


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

*will upgrading fix an OS that is corrupt?*

My file explorer is done for, cant figure it out. I do not want to lose all of my software installations, so reinstall or refresh are last options.

So, if I download 8.1 preview ISO, will that upgrade me, therefore installing an upgraded OS....fixing my issue? I know it is a preview, but once the official release comes through, wouldn't i be able to simply purchase the key to make it activated?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

About 6 weeks till 8.1. Frankly, I don't think it's a fix for you. Registry Cleaners and other miracle cures don't work (I'm guessing you saw something like this Help With: Internet Explorer 8.0 Download Repair on the Web) . I can see no reason for your two problems to be related. Still waiting for help from others.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: will upgrading fix an OS that is corrupt?*

Since the preview version cannot be converted to final release the only way to remove it is to re-install Windows.


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: will upgrading fix an OS that is corrupt?*



SpywareDr said:


> Since the preview version cannot be converted to final release the only way to remove it is to re-install Windows.


 Are you aware of any other repair options? My pc said Microsoft couldn't repair my computer, but didn't give a reason.

Is there a downloadable windows repair (not restore discs) disc anywhere that could possibly have better luck identifying/fixing the issue that no one can seem to diagnose? I really am trying to avoid reinstalling/refreshing/anyting to do with losing all of my installations.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: will upgrading fix an OS that is corrupt?*

Microsoft.com > How to restore, refresh, or reset your PC


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: will upgrading fix an OS that is corrupt?*



SpywareDr said:


> Microsoft.com > How to restore, refresh, or reset your PC


 Thanks, sorry, I have done all of that and again, I am trying to avoid a refresh/restore as I do not want to lose my installations. Is there a micorsoft repair disc that I can download anywhere? I am really frustrated that everything has came back fine, but the automatic repair says it cannot repari, but gives no reason as to why!!!!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft's official "How to" is posted above. They do not have a "Magical Windows Repair" disc.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See Post#18 in case you missed it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model PC is this?

Have you checked in the device manager for any yellow or red call out flags?


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Corday said:


> About 6 weeks till 8.1. Frankly, I don't think it's a fix for you. Registry Cleaners and other miracle cures don't work (I'm guessing you saw something like this Help With: Internet Explorer 8.0 Download Repair on the Web) . I can see no reason for your two problems to be related. Still waiting for help from others.


this is my log from the repauir. I ran it again before work and I think it went through. Not sure, does this say anything important?




*"Startup Repair diagnosis and repair log
---------------------------
Last successful boot time: ‎9/‎6/‎2013 12:47:53 AM (GMT)
Number of repair attempts: 2

Session details
---------------------------
System Disk = \Device\Harddisk0
Windows directory = E:\Windows
AutoChk Run = 0
Number of root causes = 1

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Check for updates
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: System disk test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Disk failure diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 62 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Disk metadata test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 16 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Target OS test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 125 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Volume content check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 31 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Boot manager diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: System boot log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Event log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 47 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Internal state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Boot status test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Setup state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 2465 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Registry hives test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 20514 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Windows boot log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Bugcheck analysis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 827 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Access control test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 7815 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: File system test (chkdsk)
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 35038 ms

Root cause found: 
---------------------------
System volume on disk is corrupt.

Repair action: File system repair (chkdsk)
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 205375 ms

---------------------------
---------------------------
Session details
---------------------------
System Disk = \Device\Harddisk0
Windows directory = E:\Windows
AutoChk Run = 0
Number of root causes = 1

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Check for updates
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: System disk test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 15 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Disk failure diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 63 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Disk metadata test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 31 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Target OS test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 109 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Volume content check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 749 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Boot manager diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 47 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: System boot log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Event log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 171 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Internal state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 16 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Boot status test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 31 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Setup state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 406 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Registry hives test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 5585 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Windows boot log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Bugcheck analysis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 702 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Access control test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 18315 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: File system test (chkdsk)
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 31 ms

Test Performed: 
---------------------------
Name: Software installation log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Root cause found: 
---------------------------
A recent driver installation or upgrade may be preventing the system from starting.

Repair action: System Restore
Result: Cancelled

Repair action: System Restore
Result: Cancelled

Repair action: System files integrity check and repair
Result: Failed. Error code = 0x490
Time taken = 1752827 ms"*


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> What brand and model PC is this?
> 
> Have you checked in the device manager for any yellow or red call out flags?


It is an HP Pavilion Elete AMD Phenom 1055t 2.8 gHz 16gbram


yes, there are, and have been certain drivers with the yellow thing next to them, but when I try to update,or add legacy hardware or uninstall and reinstall, it is still yellow. Here is a screen shot of the drivers in question.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the exact model number? I can't look up components using a the model name.
Did this model come with Windows 8 or is this a Win 7 upgrade?



> Windows directory = E:\Windows


Is windows installed on the E drive as opposed to the C drive?


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> What is the exact model number? I can't look up components using a the model name.
> Did this model come with Windows 8 or is this a Win 7 upgrade?
> 
> 
> ...


*HP Pavilion Elite HPE-510y PC AMD Phenom II 1055T 6-Core Processor*





Itcame with Windows 7 home premium. Went to pro-ultimate-8


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> What is the exact model number? I can't look up components using a the model name.
> Did this model come with Windows 8 or is this a Win 7 upgrade?
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too, no. That is my cd/dvd drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was there a Windows install disk in the DVD drive at the time?
I wonder if start up repair checked the install disk instead of the installed OS?


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Was there a Windows install disk in the DVD drive at the time?
> I wonder if start up repair checked the install disk instead of the installed OS?


No, it is empty,but there were other drives attached. I have a NAS, and about 3 externals. I disconnected everything (not the NAS) nad that is when I noticed that there was no "windows coun't repair" waiting for me, it wasjustthe log in screen, as if it had restarted when complete.

any clues on the drivers and why they are yellow, and cannot install or update?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 6to4(IP Version 6 to IP Version 4 conversion) and the istap adapters are not unusual a lot of the time it seems to happen with Atheros wireless drivers, they are not the cause of the other issues.

If you have several drives hooked up and Search Indexing is enabled on them I've seen that cause problems on wake> Indexing and Search: Frequently asked questions


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok, Since the time that the repair whent through, and disconnected all drives. Everything seems normal


BUT when I attach my drive, the same thing hapens. I have scaned my drive and there are no virus's or anyting. Is this normal for externals to cause these issues? I have 1 Seagate GoFlex 1tb, and 3 WD 1tb drives. All ar disconnected now and I am not having the issue, but that shouldn't be, right?

Um, ok, while typing this, same thing is happening. No icons, pics not showing up, etc. ***?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you turn off search indexing(see the link in post #33)


----------



## Milew23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Did you turn off search indexing(see the link in post #33)


I did not,sorry. I had thought it was good to go for a day! Ok, so do I just disable it completely? The link gace like 8 differnet options, if I disable completely what wil lthat do exactly?

Thansk again!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would just disable it on the external drive, indexing speeds up searching in Windows Explorer.


----------

